# What new cam?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I would like an aftermarket cam installed. 
I am looking at a Lunati from t byrne, (55003LUN). 
Now with this cam what other mods will I need? If any.
Or is there anyone else with a new cam that would like to give me some input.
Thanks.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow... the response was overwhelming....:lol:


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

Just a wild guess, but it might help if you would give the cams specs.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> I would like an aftermarket cam installed.
> I am looking at a Lunati from t byrne, (55003LUN).
> Now with this cam what other mods will I need? If any.
> Or is there anyone else with a new cam that would like to give me some input.
> Thanks.


It really depends what your are ultimately looking for. Are looking for making power under the curve? Are you looking for daily driver manners? The cam that you selected is fairly small (218/221 .526/.534 116* LSA). I've never heard of anyone else running that cam. You may want to search on ls1tech.com, to see if you can find what numbers this cam is putting out.

As far as mods for a cam are concerned you'd need at a minimum headers, springs, retainers, valve seals, pushrods, oil pump, timing chain, and while your at it, an underdrive pulley.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks MT. My goat is now a weekend car, so the cam dosn't have to be that mild. What cam would you suggest for a good horsepower gain and a pretty choppy idle.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

I'm running a FTI (Flow Tech Induction) Rebel TQ cam (224/228 .600/.600 on a 111 LSA). This is still a fairly small cam, but it makes great low end torque and has a pretty choppy idle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is0raltmhOw

My baseline with stock tune, headers, and K&N CAI was 308 rwhp. After the addition of the cam, underdrive pulley, and tune I made 380 rwhp. This was all with stock heads, intake, and TB.


----------

